# New ACS Mod for E46 M3 Cabrio



## ///Milien (Jun 7, 2002)

Look what UPS finally delivered - I will get some better photos taken and posted later. Next mod will be the ACS Exhaust and Diffuser.


----------



## DKJBama330ci (Dec 22, 2001)

No offense man, but that just doesn't crank my tractor. It kinda looks like a snowplow. But if you like it, thats all that matters. Enjoy... BTW Nice car. 

DKJ


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

I don't think it looks that bad. It adds bold definition to your front bumper, I would have left out the mounting braces (i think thats what they are) though.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Rufus330Ci said:


> * I would have left out the mounting braces (i think thats what they are) though. *


They look like the NASCAR rear spoiler holders/adjusters.


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Do you like it PM? I have yet to find out what your first name is  

EVERYONE I'm Justin. I'm in 193 now PM I'm soooo freaking anxious (not to be thread stealer)


----------



## hotm3 (May 3, 2002)

looks really sharp ///Milien, im sure that cost a pretty penny.

Any plans on lowering that pretty baby?


----------

